# Skinophobia



## cutietiel (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello~

A little backstory; I got my tiel from his previous owners, so he comes to our arms and up our shoulder, and flies to our heads. 

He doens't like fingers like all other tiels, but when I bring my bare arm for him to get on, he squawks and nips at it. 
When he wants to come down from the shoulder to the table, if I have my sleeves rolled up (which I usually do), he comes until the end of the cloth, nips at my arm and goes back up. I lay it parallel to the table so he can get down comfortably (he won't be able to get a good grip on inclined bare skin), but yeah... 
He eats from my palm, given it is full of seeds (doesn't get on it if the food is too far to reach and sometimes nips at my fingers out of nowhere even if I'm perfectly still), and takes stuff from between my fingers like food or toys but otherwise seems to hate skin in general, bot just the fingers.

Does this happen with other tiels too? Any advice? 
Thank you very much :lutino:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing everything you can to help lessen his fear. It will take some time but eventually he should gain an understanding that skin isn't going to hurt him, especially when he is rewarded. Be patient and keep working with him and in time he will warm up to you a bit more.


----------



## cutietiel (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you so much~ He's been with us for 2 months now <3


----------

